# "AirPlay" remplacera t il le partage par Wifi?"



## stéphane33 (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Le partage par wifi c'est bien mais...cela nous laisse dépendant d'une connexion internet et si plus de modem : plus de partage.
Donc, étant totalement ignorant des possibilités futures d'AirPlay qui annonce le partage total des médias depuis le Mac vers tous ses périphériques : Apple Tv, iPad, etc : 
Est ce que AirPlay remplacera donc le partage à domicile par Wifi ? 
Merci pour vos éclaircissements!


----------



## daffyb (11 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le partage par wifi c'est bien mais...cela nous laisse dépendant d'une connexion internet et si plus de modem : plus de partage.(&#8230



Ben si, ça marche parfaitement  encore faut-il savoir se servir du menu préférence système !
et on faisait comment avant le haut débit et les routeur wifi ??


----------



## stéphane33 (12 Novembre 2010)

C'est ce que j 'espère!


----------



## gibet_b (12 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Le partage par wifi c'est bien mais...cela nous laisse dépendant d'une connexion internet et si plus de modem : plus de partage.



C'est marrant ça : de plus en plus de personnes pensent que le WiFi est indissociable de l'accès internet or c'est complètement faux... On peut très bien avoir du WiFi sans internet ! Par exemple, tu peux avoir juste une borne airport (ou un autre routeur wifi d'autre marque - un routeur n'étant pas forcément modem - ça ne manque pas) pour avoir un réseau local sans qu'elle soit relié à internet...


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

Ça je savais pas! Quels sont des exemples de routeurs wifi mise à part la borne? Le Mac peut il émettre du wifi sans être relié? Merci


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> C'est marrant ça : de plus en plus de personnes pensent que le WiFi est indissociable de l'accès internet or c'est complètement faux... On peut très bien avoir du WiFi sans internet ! Par exemple, tu peux avoir juste une borne airport (ou un autre routeur wifi d'autre marque - un routeur n'étant pas forcément modem - ça ne manque pas) pour avoir un réseau local sans qu'elle soit relié à internet...



Alors là je te remercie car tu viens de m'apprendre que le Wifi est totalement indépendant d'internet!
Je te remercie bcp, en fait mon modem (dont je ne citerai pas la marque) fait office aussi de routeur wifi si je comprends bien : j'ai vérifier en débranchant l'adsl et les connexions wifi fonctionnent entre ipad iphone et mac!)
Je comprends désormais mieux l'utilisation d'un airport express ou extreme : plus de possibilité et wifi plus performant et reste opérationnel sans modem/routeur.
Encore merci (on en apprend tous les jours)


----------



## gibet_b (13 Novembre 2010)

Oui, en fait, les box sont des modems-routeurs. On a tendance à les appeler simplement Modem ou simplement Routeur, mais ce sont en fait deux fonctions réseaux bien distinctes. Un autre exemple de routeur wifi non modem : ici. Si un matériel n'est pas explicitement indiqué comme modem-routeur, il ne fait pas en théorie la partie modem.

En fait, il est même possible de relier deux ordinateurs en WiFi sans passer par un routeur, comme on peut relier deux ordinateurs par un câble rj45 croisé.


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> Oui, en fait, les box sont des modems-routeurs. On a tendance à les appeler simplement Modem ou simplement Routeur, mais ce sont en fait deux fonctions réseaux bien distinctes. Un autre exemple de routeur wifi non modem : ici. Si un matériel n'est pas explicitement indiqué comme modem-routeur, il ne fait pas en théorie la partie modem.
> 
> En fait, il est même possible de relier deux ordinateurs en WiFi sans passer par un routeur, comme on peut relier deux ordinateurs par un câble rj45 croisé.



Alors là je suis preneur pour savoir comment deux ordis (si possible mac) communiquent en wifi?
Il me semble que cela doit se trouver dans l'utilitaire airport et préférences réseau ou bien dans le partage...(Oulala, je pense que je vais aller dans une librairie pour acheter un manuel Mac OSX!)


----------



## fanougym (13 Novembre 2010)

Tout simplement en créant un reseau depuis airport et en venant t'y connecter depuis l'autre mac.


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

fanougym a dit:


> Tout simplement en créant un reseau depuis airport et en venant t'y connecter depuis l'autre mac.



merci!!cela fonctionne avec les app de type rowmote qui utilisent le wifi?


----------



## gibet_b (13 Novembre 2010)

Jamais essayé, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerait pas...


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Sa fonctionne super bien avec en prime des débits réels et non théoriques de WIFI n 

Un transfert d'un giga s'opère en 10 minutes à peine en utilisant "créer un réseau" sur mac 

Le seul hic c'est que je mélange les pinceaux à chaque fois entre "boite de dépot" et je ne sais plus quoi pour récupérer les fichiers transmis :rose:


----------

